# How long to transfer into joint ownership?



## mat586 (9 Jul 2007)

I wonder if someone could tell me how long it normally takes for a transfer of property from one spouse's name into joint names? I imagine this can differ depending on the particular circumstances but in this case everything is straightforward. There are no mortgages, burdens etc. on the property, no other complications, claims, disputes etc. anything like that. 

Also, is there any reason why such a change would not show up in the Land Registry Folio for the property immediately? I ask as a solicitor was instructed to carry out this work some months ago, all necessary documents were signed and the impression was given that the "job was done". The solicitor was also paid for this work (as part of settling an existing bill). Yet upon checking the Folio recently (using the LandDirect service) there is no change in ownership visible, it remains, as was, in the name of the one spouse only. Just wondering what would be a reasonable amount of time to expect this work to be completed and for the records to be updated to reflect this.

Thanks


----------



## PM1234 (9 Jul 2007)

Has the solicitor lodged the paperwork with the Land Registry? Its possible the LR may have raised a query. The solicitor may have replied and/or is intending to reply. Give the solicitor a call and ask for this to be expediated.


----------



## Nige (9 Jul 2007)

The land registry can take months (or longer) to process changes.

give them a call directly.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jul 2007)

They won't talk to ordinary punters. Only solicitors seem to have the right of audience there.


----------



## Nige (9 Jul 2007)

bond-007 said:


> They won't talk to ordinary punters. Only solicitors seem to have the right of audience there.


 

I didn't realise that.

Get your solicitor to give them a call so.


----------



## csirl (10 Jul 2007)

> They won't talk to ordinary punters. Only solicitors seem to have the right of audience there.


 
Land Registry is a public service - they are obliged to talk to ordinary punters. In fact, ordinary punters should get a better service than solicitors as punters are the people actually registering the properties i.e. the customers. Solicitors are not the customers - they are just filing paper on behalf of customers who cant do it themselves.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

I personally dealt with the _Land Registry/Registry Of Deeds _in _Setanta House _when the mortgage was cleared and I was getting the lender's interest removed from the deeds. To say that they don't deal with the public is either wrong or misleading.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Jul 2007)

I tried to discuss relatively simple matters with them over the phone and they said we can't comment on that, talk to your solictor. One person even said we don't discuss procedures with members of the public. This is in the last 2 years or so. I got the impression from them that they are only there to deal with solicitors and not the public. 

It is a totally different case if you go to the Land Registry in person. The people are very helpful. It is a long way to Waterford to travel but worth it.


----------



## csirl (11 Jul 2007)

> I tried to discuss relatively simple matters with them over the phone and they said we can't comment on that, talk to your solictor.


 
Government offices such as the Land Registry cannot give you legal advice. They will tell you how to go about processing whatever paperwork you need for a particular purpose, but they will not and cannot advise as to the best option when faced asked "should I do A or B?". Doing so would leave the Government with serious liability issues if the wrong option was advised.


----------



## mat586 (11 Jul 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Has the solicitor lodged the paperwork with the Land Registry? Its possible the LR may have raised a query. The solicitor may have replied and/or is intending to reply. Give the solicitor a call and ask for this to be expediated.



I would certainly expect the process to have begun and that the paperwork  at least has been lodged. Perhaps something did come up but for the life of me I  can't think what it could be and there was certainly no indication from the  solicitor at the time that there might be any delays or issues with it. I wonder  if the paperwork had been lodged would one expect to see a 'Pending Application'  on LandDirect? or might that not necessarily mean anything? Maybe  someone familiar with the LandDirect site might be able to enlighten me?

 I suppose the fact that the solicitor has already been paid complicates  matters a little as normally whether the work had been completed or not would be  clarified at the time of settling the bill. Whereas now, it's a case of  contacting the solicitor and saying 'You know that job you said was done, well I  checked it up on the internet and nothing's changed so what's going on?'  Well  not exactly, but you get the idea. Don't want to be jumping to conclusions or  getting unduly concerned too early. Was just surprised to see no change in  ownership by now. Just wondering how long I should reasonably leave it but  before following it up.

 Lesson would be from all this: just don't tag on an additional job to an  existing bill, pay in advance and assume it's going to done. It's more awkward  to follow up and you have no definite indication that the work has been  completed.

 Anyway thanks again for the replies.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Jul 2007)

If its been lodged and queried it may come up as 'dealing pending' which is basically just an open file.   Maybe the LR have a backlog, maybe they have written to the solicitor for additional information/documentation.  Personally I wouldn't worry if its only been a few months.  If you are anxious and you have paid your solicitor why not give him/her a call to follow it up.


----------



## sheena1 (11 Jul 2007)

The easiest and quickest thing to do is contact your solicitor and ask for an update. You can always tell him you are considering mortgaging / re-mortgaging/ selling the property and you want to confirm it has been registered in joint names


----------



## keff (15 Jul 2007)

The Land Registry has big backlogs at the moment. I understand that the different counties vary but where I am it is months as opposed to weeks, anything from one month to six months I'm finding.

If the papers have been lodged in the Land Registry then they will show as "Pending Applications" on the Land Registry search.

If its more than 6 months or if there are no pending applications I would contact your solicitor.


----------



## mat586 (17 Jul 2007)

Great, thanks for the info and suggestions.


----------

